# Texas Torts.



## tortadise (Dec 12, 2012)

Not seen very much around tort keepers. Aside from the permit taking 3 years to posses. Well that said here is some nice very old adults. Quite the gular scutes on these guys.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 12, 2012)

They are very cool tortoises, I had one a couple years ago but gave him to a friend.


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2012)

Love this species. Pretty neat.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 12, 2012)

They really are cool. These guys are a start to our local(US) conservation efforts. Taken a while to get it going. But going to be a great adventure, and positive progress for this species.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 12, 2012)

They are different, but very cool...


----------



## jtrux (Dec 13, 2012)

I love Texas torts, guess seeing as how i'm a native Texas it kinda comes with the territory. 

I worked in Eagle Pass (Mexican border town) for a couple years and found several while at work. Managed to snap a few pics. I found many others but these were the two I snapped pics of. I work for the railroad and these guys would be walking along the rail so i'd relocate them to safer ground. 

These ones weren't particularly big. One looked like he had been hit by a car at one time but was still going strong.


----------



## tortadise (Dec 13, 2012)

That is fantastic. They are fun to work with and see in the native land. Soon should be relocating some offspring to protected land of these guys.


----------



## houston_tortoise (Dec 13, 2012)

i wish i could get a few of these, but 3 yrs waiting is insane. lucky you


----------



## jtrux (Dec 13, 2012)

3 years from now you might be wishing that 3 years previous you had begun the process...


----------



## tortadise (Dec 13, 2012)

You can still work with them in the 3 year period. Just not possess them during that time frame.


----------

